# My Caiman setup



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Just thought I would post some pics of the setup and a couple of fun ones ,,,,,


----------



## lentaylor (Jan 7, 2008)

i sooooo wanna caiman if only i had the space and the time


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

that is amazing. i've kinda been persuaded to save up for a chinese alligator but seeing your caimen in its set up makes me wanna get one right now!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Friendly !*

I hope he is Friendly !



















I wish ,,, LOL


----------



## Fudge Gecko (May 15, 2006)

Oh wow, it's beautiful...is it a male/female? and also how big is it and how long will your set-up accomodate its size? Looks great!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi, Im not sure if its male or female at the moment ... at the moment it is approx 1 foot, maybe just slightly over.

I presume it will be able to stay in this enclosure up to approx 2 yrs from now .... not 100 % sure though .....


----------



## Fudge Gecko (May 15, 2006)

lol, i guess it depends how long it takes to grow!


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Cracking pictures - I love what you've done with the setup!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

HadesDragons said:


> Cracking pictures - I love what you've done with the setup!


Thanks ....


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

wonder how big would the setup have to be for him/her when its adult, and thats quite deep that setup aint it????:lol2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea, lol, Im gonna have to convert my garage when it gets bigger...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you seen Jerrys set up now have you mate?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been nailed too many times by those wee shites.. so vindictive as well 

Great set up.. but I think people (not you) under estimate how big these fellas get.. and they get big big big!! And there is no mellowing them either.. they go for you as babies, and go at you with more confifence as adults lol

A lovely set up though, very pleasing to the eye and good for the Caiman.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

isn't it a cuviers dwarf caimen, aren't they the smallest croc in the world! i didn't think they get that big!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Are you going to try and tame it or is there no point in trying??


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

SiUK said:


> you seen Jerrys set up now have you mate?


No, I think he was a bit pushed for time .....



LeviathanNI said:


> I have been nailed too many times by those wee shites.. so vindictive as well
> 
> Great set up.. but I think people (not you) under estimate how big these fellas get.. and they get big big big!! And there is no mellowing them either.. they go for you as babies, and go at you with more confifence as adults lol
> 
> A lovely set up though, very pleasing to the eye and good for the Caiman.


Thanks , as I said im going to convert my garage, hopefully it will be big enough.



400runner said:


> isn't it a cuviers dwarf caimen, aren't they the smallest croc in the world! i didn't think they get that big!


Still get over 5 ft ....



bradhollands999 said:


> Are you going to try and tame it or is there no point in trying??


Dont think there is any point ....... I think they get to know you , but not tame ...


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice set-up :no1:

You can always increase the water level a bit. But growing up to 5ft, wow! You're gonna need something pretty big!


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I would love to see the garage you design. Some people just do a 'pit' type thing.. which is grand, but there is so much more that could be done for the same money imo. At around the 5ft mark in length, like you said, they are pretty big, and very strong.

Too damn cute though 

Re the taming thing.. aye right.. they smile at you all the time because they *know *they will nail you and taste your blood. Long tongs were the order of the day for us.. after we learned the whys.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

LeviathanNI said:


> I would love to see the garage you design. Some people just do a 'pit' type thing.. which is grand, but there is so much more that could be done for the same money imo. At around the 5ft mark in length, like you said, they are pretty big, and very strong.
> 
> Too damn cute though
> 
> Re the taming thing.. aye right.. they smile at you all the time because they *know *they will nail you and taste your blood. Long tongs were the order of the day for us.. after we learned the whys.


Yea , not quite sure what im gonna do yet , toying with lots of ideas .....


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

fangsy said:


> Still get over 5 ft ....


Still, a good part of that is tail 
Not to sound bitchy or anything, as I will say first I have no experience with caiman, but the setup seems a bit small? Are Caimen particularly active? Or do they only really inhabit a small area of water?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Still, a good part of that is tail
> Not to sound bitchy or anything, as I will say first I have no experience with caiman, but the setup seems a bit small? Are Caimen particularly active? Or do they only really inhabit a small area of water?


they are like statues alot of the time


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Still, a good part of that is tail
> Not to sound bitchy or anything, as I will say first I have no experience with caiman, but the setup seems a bit small? Are Caimen particularly active? Or do they only really inhabit a small area of water?


Its not to small at the moment , still quite a while of growing yet, as people have said in previous threads that I and others have started, they are Statues ...... they dont move much apart from to hunt ... 

I must admit this one is so more active than the last, and does like to walk around on the land and active in the water....

And my confidence in my setup comes from the fact that Jerry Cole came to my house to look at the setup and loved it , said its better than the tank setup that he has ! and he is the only breeder in the UK to have bred this particular species , and probably just in a handful of people in the world....

Sorry , didnt mean to write a lecture , but its took me so long to get here , LOL

Steve


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Ah OK. No I just wondered. As I said I wasn't being bitchy or anything I have no reason to be. So what is it like to feed? I'm presuming you feed some sort of thawed mouse/rat? Tongs?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Ah OK. No I just wondered. As I said I wasn't being bitchy or anything I have no reason to be. So what is it like to feed? I'm presuming you feed some sort of thawed mouse/rat? Tongs?


Yea, pinkies and locusts at the moment , but when feeding pinkies he takes pinkie and tongs ..... LOL

Have you seen my youtube feeding videos on the other thread ?

Steve


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

No I haven't. But I'll have a shifty.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

HAHA! Telling the wife off for saying the s-word 
VERY cool reptile.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Robbie said:


> HAHA! Telling the wife off for saying the s-word
> VERY cool reptile.


Yea , then saying it myself , cool eh ?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Think I heard your youngest copy your wife in saying 'That gave me a fright'. Just aswell she didn't pick up on the other thing she said 
So what are you looking at in housing the Caimen when she/he is full grown?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Think I heard your youngest copy your wife in saying 'That gave me a fright'. Just aswell she didn't pick up on the other thing she said
> So what are you looking at in housing the Caimen when she/he is full grown?


Yea, just aswell eh ???

I am going to convert my garage into its enclosure .,..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

fangsy said:


> Yea, just aswell eh ???
> 
> I am going to convert my garage into its enclosure .,..


That would be kind of neat. Any ideas as to dimentions?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Robbie said:


> That would be kind of neat. Any ideas as to dimentions?


Im not sure to be honest .... depends on the size of the croc aswell ....


----------



## Mr.Eliasen (Jan 20, 2008)

I have never seen anything this awesome! Like one of the coolest pets you can have! (I said ONE of the coolest, don't flame me )


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

oh i miss mine so much!!! the two i was caring for have just been sold. they were nearing fully grown and had one hell of a temper... the male had been trained by a previous owner to jump for his food, so even if i didnt want him to he did....!!!
good luck with it mate looks a good set up....Jon


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

bump
sorry i know its bad but i found this earlier and wana read through it but i need to go to bed and my comps crashing and ill forget unless its near the top
sorry all


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

beautiful!!

i would be so proud to invite guests into my room and show them just the sign! lol


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

what afre the dimensions of the tank ? how deeps the water'looks kinda deep and cool lol


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> what afre the dimensions of the tank ? how deeps the water'looks kinda deep and cool lol


the tank is 6ft x 3ft x 18in, its approx half filled with water and has a 3ft perspex shelf in there for the land area.

I must say he is getting on very well with the yellow belly sliders in there too , no fights or arguments at all yet , apart from when they try to steal the mouse from his jaws !

Steve


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the sign on the tank , if only i had the room :whistling2:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi this might be a bit of a crappy question as what type of water filtration do you use.
The reason for this question is I have a tank that is 9L X 3H X 2W and at moment have marine in with a massive sump filter in but keep thinking of changing over the only thing stopping me is long term I don't have the room to accommodate a 6 foot crock so I probably stick frogs in 

Yes love the look of your set up.........


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Its got 2 Ehaim cannister filters running .... (+ regular water changes)

I to had Marines in there for 6 yrs, using Ehaim cannister filters and a Deltec Skimmer, I also had the Aquatronica computer on there, loved it , but just got bored of it, so decided Crocodile was the way to go ....

 800 posts ......... YIPEEEEEEEEEE........


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

He's absolutely stunning...I love seeing Caiman's that are well looked after for a change so well done you!:no1:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Rainwater said:


> He's absolutely stunning...I love seeing Caiman's that are well looked after for a change so well done you!:no1:


Thank you


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

nice cuviers


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Bet that cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Im jealous... im not old enough for a caiman...yet. Yours is beatiful, is it a he or she?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Frilled13 said:


> Im jealous... im not old enough for a caiman...yet. Yours is beatiful, is it a he or she?


Im not sure yet , lol


----------



## MAROWANALUVR (Apr 16, 2008)

Sick caiman setup fangsy,
Your set up has inspired me to set my 100 gallon tank up.I'm from the us and show my friends your tank all the time.Now im setting up my future caiman tank.Your tank look very amazonian and simple.I see that you have a glass landing dock and someone gave me an idea to use pieces of glass and mount in the middle of my tank.I want to know how big is your tank and how long is your landing dock.:cheers:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you , the tank is 6ft and the perspex ledge is 3ft ....

Ask away, anything I can do to advise I will.....

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Mate! I'm totally amazed!

Your Caiman is awesome and the setup looks so natural. Makes me want one now! but I think my hubby will go nuts! and the kids would want to cuddle it all the time :whip:

Strictly for the experienced keeper and you definately have down that to a T!. : victory:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Mate! I'm totally amazed!
> 
> Your Caiman is awesome and the setup looks so natural. Makes me want one now! but I think my hubby will go nuts! and the kids would want to cuddle it all the time :whip:
> 
> Strictly for the experienced keeper and you definately have down that to a T!. : victory:


Thanks , lol


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

im soooooo jealous! i want one!


----------



## MAROWANALUVR (Apr 16, 2008)

fangsy said:


> thank you , the tank is 6ft and the perspex ledge is 3ft ....
> 
> Ask away, anything I can do to advise I will.....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply fangsy.I also have a 100 gallon tank measured @ 60"x16"x25".Maybe i can ask you how many watts of lighting i need for basking area as well as uvb lighting.I was going to use glass for the lighting dock,using plexi maybe be more lighter on the tank.what is the thickness of the plexi?Thanks in advance fangsy.: victory:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

awww cute baby!!!!

There is no dwa in south ireland, and loads of people have these s babies, and keep them in their bath tubs.....:bash:


----------



## MAROWANALUVR (Apr 16, 2008)

Fangsy where are you?Lol.Hope the caiman did'nt eat you.Help a newb out.So i can purchase my caiman.How thick is your perspex and what did you use to support it on the bottom?I can see like a piece maybe an inch wide supporting it.:bash:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

MAROWANALUVR said:


> Fangsy where are you?Lol.Hope the caiman did'nt eat you.Help a newb out.So i can purchase my caiman.How thick is your perspex and what did you use to support it on the bottom?I can see like a piece maybe an inch wide supporting it.:bash:


Im really sorry , been so busy at work, the shelf is about , well im not sure really, Im not very good at measurements , its thicker than the length of your thumbnail from top to bottm , and it sits on 3 perspex wedge (lumps) that are glued to the side, front and back of the tank...

Sorry if that sounds basic , but I got it made, and they also supply the wedges ...

hope that helps

Steve


----------



## pie87 (Nov 9, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Yea, lol, Im gonna have to convert my garage when it gets bigger...


Id love too see the look on the faces of any would be burglars if they broke in


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

pie87 said:


> Id love too see the look on the faces of any would be burglars if they broke in


ill take a pic for you :whistling2: :crazy:


----------



## MAROWANALUVR (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks a mill fangsy.


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

O_O I wouldn't open the garage door, lol.


----------

